# Changing the color of stone



## misayo (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering whether someone could help me with the following.

I recently bought a new house and have added a stone floor, now my girlfriend found some nice stone coasters with a print on it, that's a slight lighter tint then the stone it is on.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Now I have some stone left from my floor, and the stone is basically the same color, so I was wondering if there is a way for me to create something similar by using a simple technique to get the same effect.

There doesn't appear to be any tools used to engrave it in the stone, so it must be some sort of chemical they used to lighten the stone in that pattern.

Anyone have any idea? Would be nice to use the remainder of the stone to make similar items or as a house number.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like sand blasting to me.
It's done all the time on grave stones.
Using differant media you can get differant shading.
The area not to be blasted gets blocked off with a piece of rubber so the blast just bounces off.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sandblasting came to me first too. As mentioned the resist can hold a surprising amount of detail and all is really up to what you use to blast it with. You could try chemically etching or staining the stone and of course lasers do nice work on stone but it gets pricey. As suggested I would talk with a monument or specialty signage company.


----------



## CB Painters (Dec 31, 2011)

Check out http://www.diyhitech.com.my/content/view/2/3/ which outlines a couple different ways to get the same results with a chemical etching agent.


----------

